
Why I left Trivago to become a blockchain developer - lukaslukac
https://web3.coach/blockchain-programming-career
======
lukaslukac
I know developers love to criticize blockchain for various reasons, but the
blockchain is here to stay. If without any other use-case, it will definitely
at least revolutionize the banking and financial sector still running on 40
years old infrastructure powered by CSV files and FTP.

I went from doing PHP/Java for seven years to now Go and Blockchain.

I want to share my story with you - hoping to change your perception about
blockchain technology by at least a bit from the pure technical/programming
passion perspective.

------
edimaudo
Good for you, unfortunately the number of good use cases for blockchain are
few and far between.

~~~
lukaslukac
Thanks for reading it. I would like to understand why do you says so? There is
AT LEAST: banking + supply chains + online identity. Which is already a
significant percentage from all businesses out there.

~~~
verdverm
What type of blockchain is the important question?

Am I going to trust my money and identity to a little project that hasn't
caught on and puts this on a public ledger? For me, the answer is absolutely
no

I will trust the government to run private blockchains and update their IT
using the hype factor (if there is still any). Money and identity control are
the purview of govt. Blockchain in finance will be largely unnoticed by the
populace.

The only good public chain use case this far is
[https://handshake.org](https://handshake.org)

